# Free Sekonda From Alex R



## pauluspaolo (Feb 24, 2003)

This arrived this morning courtesy of AlexR. The whole ensemble was utterly free - which is a good thing
















The watch is a 21 jewel manual wind Sekonda. Fitted with a Poljot movement apparently. The picture isn't very good, and doesn't show it very well, but the dial is a smoky grey colour. From the 70's or 80's I'd say. It's a







watch. I've put it on a Nato strap (free from Roy because the keepers hadn't been chromed properly) because that's all I had in 18mm looks good as far as I'm concerned.

I'd just like to say: THANK YOU ALEX. It's definitely a keeper.


----------



## pauluspaolo (Feb 24, 2003)

Hells teeth, the picture's enormous many apologies


----------



## AlexR (May 11, 2003)

HOORAY









It got there,was wondering if the stuff I sent would









In that case everyone please ignore my has it got there yet thread I just posted.

Glad you like it and my pleasure.


----------



## Silver Hawk (Dec 2, 2003)

Crikey, I think Alex has set a dangerous precedence here...

Will we ever be able to put something up on Watchbay again without feeling just a little guilty....

Nice watch, shame I missied it...

Cheers

Paul


----------



## AlexR (May 11, 2003)

You just do what you want with your own watches,and no need ever to feel guilty.I decided to give away some stuff,not for popularity or any other reasons,but because I know they will be appreciated by the members here.It is nice to get something for nothing,and I know how that feels.


----------



## AlexR (May 11, 2003)

Forgot to say.Paul if you need an 18mm strap,let me know sure I can find something.


----------



## Garry (Feb 25, 2003)

Good on you Alex, Nice gesture......


----------



## Stan (Aug 7, 2003)

I think we may have a team here?

Yep, some good lads getting together.









Some don't realise that in business, take a lesson.
















Wa*****.


----------



## Garry (Feb 25, 2003)

........I reakon........


----------



## AlexR (May 11, 2003)

Nice one Stan


----------

